# Wassertropfeneffekt



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Holla,

ich suche ein Tut für einen coolen Wassertropfeneffekt wie er in dem Kreis auf der Startseite dieser Saunaseite zu sehen ist, kann mir da jmd helfen?

http://www.welt-der-sauna.de/index_fl.html


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke mal das diese Tropfen fotographiert sind.

However:
http://sms-textil.de/a/gfx4everredesign/tuts/wassertropfen.htm
http://www.webwork-magazin.net/tricks/artikel/130
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/waterdrops/waterdrops.htm
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/droplets.html


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

Es behaupte mal das es für ein Layout unsinnig ist Wassertropgfen selber zu erzeugen, da es genügend vorlagen gibt, die man in Photoshop nur noch umfärben braucht!


----------



## SasHei (13. Dezember 2003)

hmmm...

Also die Tropen auf der Saune-Site sehen mir sehr nach dem AlienSkin-Filter "Wassertropfen" aus dem EyeCandy-Paket aus...den musst du allerdings kaufen 

cu
SasHei


----------



## lumobra (14. Dezember 2003)

Geht am einfachsten mit dem Photoshop-PlugIn "EyeCandy"


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Tipps! Werde es mal mit EyeCandy probieren. Tja, manchmal braucht man einen Effekt um ihn auf einem eigens erstelltem Hintergrund zu verwenden, dann nützt es mir rein gar nichts, wenn ich mir irgendwo eine Wassertropfenvorlage klaue und sie umständlich versuche in mein Bild einzubauen, das funktioniert nämlich nicht immer.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2003)

Naja, das muss jeder selber entscheiden, Eye Candy kosten ja auch _nur_ 129 $


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Ok, der Preis ist der Nachteil  . Habe aber gerade meinen Chef gefragt, für den ich ja den Wassertropfeneffekt erstellen soll, und siehe da, wir haben EyeCandy


----------



## lumobra (15. Dezember 2003)

Da kannst Du ja froh sein, einen solchen spendablen Chef zu haben. Für privat gibt's billigere Quellen (z.B. Ebay).
Aber trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Tool!
Lutz


----------

